# Variable Speicherort



## zyclop (23. September 2005)

wie kann in VB machen das es immer auf dem Desktop des Users einen eintrag macht und nicht C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\zyclop\blabla\Desktop\

Sondern C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Variable\Variable\Desktop\

ist das möglich

gruss zY¢LoP


----------

